# Goldblatt nailspotter



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone every used there nailspotters? I know the boxes are junk. But you can buy the 2inch and 3inch with a handle for the price of just one of other brands. I know the saying if it looks to good to be true it most likely is. But to got to make every dollar count the way things are now days. So just looking for some insight on if it is a waste of money.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*anti nailspotter*



justadrywallguy said:


> Has anyone every used there nailspotters? I know the boxes are junk. But you can buy the 2inch and 3inch with a handle for the price of just one of other brands. I know the saying if it looks to good to be true it most likely is. But to got to make every dollar count the way things are now days. So just looking for some insight on if it is a waste of money.


 never used 1 and never will. they may seem to save ti me but I dont believe it do them by hand


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> never used 1 and never will. they may seem to save ti me but I dont believe it do them by hand


You are so extremely wrong :yes:and if I'm wrong, then the Easter bunny is real :whistling2:
sounds to me like someone has not read all the post on here


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> Has anyone every used there nailspotters? I know the boxes are junk. But you can buy the 2inch and 3inch with a handle for the price of just one of other brands. I know the saying if it looks to good to be true it most likely is. But to got to make every dollar count the way things are now days. So just looking for some insight on if it is a waste of money.


I have the 2 and 3 goldblatt, They are the same as tapetech and look the same as DM, The only thing wrong is the wiper, Its really soft rubber so it sticks up, Its a little better when lubed but binds up again when it drys and the 2 rubber split at the top after little use, However the tapetech easy clean wipers fit and this makes it a good spotter, Much better to run, So if moneys tight get them and swap the wipers for Tapetech, They are a solid little box, and run well with a better wiper, If moneys tight then go for it. Its worth it. I personally finsh with the DM 5.5, But a 2 and 3 goldblatt will get you there :thumbsup: Oh, You may like to cut the edge off the stopper tab, This can catch under the spring stub and then you cant push the flap down, A cut off wheel and a file sorts that.

And chris, Yeah your right, spotters are no good, You stay reaching, stretching and stepping for those little screws, Thats the only way :whistling2:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I am going to give them a shot. The guy at Wall Tools said I could run them for 30 days, if I dont like them I could return them. Cant beat that deal


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

They work just fine. The rubbers do stick on them, didn't go with the Tape Tech seals. Seem like a good value for the money. Sure did speed the nail spotting up ALOT! Only thing I got to complain about is that every bolt and allen screw was loose when I got it. Feel like a dumb @ss for not getting a set sooner


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Why exactly is it that some spotters have wheels and some have skid plates, all I know is skid plates give you a warning of high screws and help to prevent breaking a blade, is this right?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Our supply house guy said most guys did not like the ones with the wheels, so he only sold the ones with the skids. Now he could be lying, so he could only stock one type. But he stated the ones with the skids were easier to control ??????

Personally, I would want the skid, if for some reason you screw up and spill mud on the wall with them, you can use the skid to scrape it off. And what kiwiman said, if there is a screw out, the skid takes the hit:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Question for the experienced spotter users: Should the skid plate on the bottom of the spotter have alot of wiggle to it or should it be fairly tight??

I have tried adjusting it both ways and don't see much difference. When I got mine it was loose and wiggly.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Question for the experienced spotter users: Should the skid plate on the bottom of the spotter have alot of wiggle to it or should it be fairly tight??
> 
> I have tried adjusting it both ways and don't see much difference. When I got mine it was loose and wiggly.


 ...:whistling2:


----------

